

Lisp Club - mov
http://fausto.void.cc/blog/
A friend of mine, mixing Fight Club and Lisp during a hacking night.<p>We need to make more soap :-)
======
mechanical_fish
Look, if I know _anything_ about Lisp, it's that the _real_ rules for Lisp
Club start off like this:

    
    
      (list
         (do-not '(talk-about 'Lisp-Club))
         (do-not '(do-not '(do-not '(talk-about 'Lisp-Club))))
         ... )

